# How long did you suffer from dp and have you recovered



## Eternallynumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey guys my names Connor and I'm 16,I've been suffering from dp and depression for as long as I remember but it hasn't always been this bad. My background: this kind of thing started when I was 12 and it got so bad that I stopped being able to feel physical sensation so I self harmed for close to 2 years after my first suicide attempt I felt sort of alive again and I was starting to feel sort of human and I didn't feel like I was completely empty anymore. This extremely quickly faded and I found myself back where I started. 8th grade my second suicide attempt with pills and this year 3rd attempt by trying to slit my throat. I also have extreme social anxiety and agoraphobia and this has forced me to become a recluse as I very rarely leave my house and have rarely left for close to 6 months. The funny thing is a year ago nobody would have seen this coming I've never understood who I am but I was extremely good at hiding my emotions and coming off as someone im not this has left me without a genuine personality. Anyway, that feeling of physical numbness is returning once more but it's come to a new extreme where I feel as though I'm floating constantly everything is so foggy and I feel as though im not nor have I ever been here and I'm just a drone mindlessly moving through the motions. My question for you is have you ever felt truly here what have you done to accomplish this and have any of you truly recovered from dp?


----------



## yoloking (Mar 20, 2015)

I recovered from DP/DR. http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50120-how-to-recover-from-dpdr/


----------



## AylaStar (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Connor!

The hardest part is doing the footwork and then TRUSTING the footwork. It can be difficult because so much is blurry or confusing still about DP/DR, but if you know where to look and who to talk to you can find the answers.

yoloking has a very great outlook and option that I agree with. For someone in your shoes I would emphasize the therapy with a professional. This can be tricky too as not a lot of therapists know a lot about DP/DR, so if you can, find someone that's willing to learn WITH you. Someone that is humble enough to learn but with their professional and psychological training can be very beneficial even if they're not an "expert" on DP/DR.

Do your own homework. There are many many resources online. I would say to steer clear of focusing too much on other people's symptoms and just look at and have faith in the recovery part. The recovery stories on here are inspiring. Also, check out CBT and ACT therapies.

Recovery is possible and you are not alone.
Let me know if you ever have any questions.


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

My story is similar to yours. I've always had it, though it became chronic when I was 11 or 12. Self harm, suicide attempts, agoraphobia, I've been there and I still struggle. My problem was, and still is, that I don't express myself and it seems that you do too with hiding your emotions. Ayla's comment is perfect, so I only have this to mention. If you feel like shit, DPd badly, don't hide it. Let people know you're miserable. Unfortunately I had to learn that with loved ones crying around my hospital bed.

We'll be happy some day, we just have to work hard to get there.


----------



## Nickel (Mar 24, 2015)

I used to only get DP once in a while and then it grew to nonstop for about 6 months along with some other symptoms that I had including visual disturbances and neck stiffness. I was eventually diagnosed with Lyme Disease and mold exposure. Make sure you are tested for these and perhaps seek an LLMD or naturalpathic doctor who will treat the cause instead of the symptoms.

. I think it has a lot to do with toxicity so take a good look at your stomach. There is a huge gut/brain connection. I went gluten free to reduce any inflammation and once I was detoxed and having more regular bowel movements my DP has started to go away although I do still have it at times, it is much better. A positive attitude, doing things you love, connecting with people all help. Mediation also helped me as well as the book "Lovingkindness". I realized I was really hard on myself and not loving to myself which is so important to make yourself and others happy.

I like the blog ladderbridges.com if you haven't seen that yet. Connor, please look for help through a psychiatrist and your family/friends/support groups. There is hope and you can take steps to get help.


----------

